# Audacity sound recorder won't record on Windows Vista



## xSmoothCriminalx (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey

I have recently swapped computers to a Vista system. My previous computer was a Windows XP, I could record sound from sound recorder on that no problem at all.
But on this new computer with Vista installed, It will not let me record sound from the soundcard or streaming MP3.

I have tried recording with Audacity.
I went to preferences in and set my recording device to Stereo Mix and the channel to 2 (stereo) but still nothing.
I tried monitoring both playback and input and it wasn't picking anything up.
I have heard of people being able to record with Vista, but I can't seem to do it myself.
I don't have a mic, and I want to record sound from streaming MP3 sources on the internet.

Heres a list of available preferences, so you know what your dealing with:

Playback Devices:

- Realtek Digital Output
- Digital Output Device (HD
- Microsoft Sound Mapper - Output

Recording Devices:

- Microsoft Sound Mapper - Input
- Stereo Mix (Realtek HD)
- CD Audio (Realtek HD)
- Line In (Realtek HD)
- Realtek Digital Input (Realtek HD)

I have enabled all devices in my system.


----------



## Exodus (Mar 21, 2009)

I would personally *Upgrade* to Windows XP.


----------



## xSmoothCriminalx (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, I would rather have XP too, but I don't own this computer. It's worth like 5000 AUD and I'd rather not mess around with its system.

Any other solution?


----------



## jjsevdt (Mar 23, 2009)

I use replay music 3 and it works great with Vista 

http://www.applian.com/replay-music/demo.php


----------



## themtb2003 (Feb 4, 2010)

Exodus said:


> I would personally *Upgrade* to Windows XP.



Ok is THAT the freakin answer to the question? If you dont know the answer, dont take the time to press "quote" sign in and all that, just to NOT answer... I have XP and Audacity is not recording in stereo from sound card either! And I have all settings correct, I have a mini studio in my home...So I am not new to audacity at all.
I hate it when people do that.


----------

